# Who uses voodoo juice???



## mixin (Sep 14, 2008)

i just ordered some advanced nutrients voodoo juice. i have a dwc bubbler system and this voodoo juice appears to be the perfect thing to really help all those root clusters thrive even more than they already are. 

Voodoo Juice | Advanced Nutrients | Root and Yield Booster

anyone else using voodoo juice and have any pro's or con's with it?


----------



## edux10 (Sep 14, 2008)

That stuff is tooo expensive.

It may make your plant better but if you are only growing a plant for 2 months who cares. I could see if you wanted to keep a plant around for 20 years but..........


----------



## specialkayme (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd have to agree. I've seen alot of bashing of Advanced Nutrients products on here, mainly for the price. I am just starting to try their Sensi two part formula, along with Sweet Leaf, Big Bud, Bud Blood, and Overdrive. If I like them I'll probably get some more, if not then I'll use it till they run out then never go back.

But voodoo juice is way too expensive. I can't really rationalize paying that much when everyone else is getting great results without it.


----------



## mixin (Sep 14, 2008)

this is the part that i like that they say about voodoo juice



> Your nutrients become more useful to your plants, and you save money because nutrient use is more efficient. *Voodoo Juice makes roots uptake nutrients faster so they&#8217;re delivered into plants with more speed and efficiency than ever before.*
> And then when it&#8217;s time to flower your plants, the most valuable Voodoo Juice benefits are revealed right before your very eyes. Truckloads of flowers develop. You get way more budding sites than you&#8217;ve ever had before. The buds pop out of the stems in such profusion, you wonder if the stems might break from the weight of all the flowers that develop.


----------



## platypusmann (Sep 14, 2008)

I freaking love the stuff....but then I don't mind spending money on my girls...still cheaper than the street prices to buy the shit of this quality. I saw VAST VAST VAST improvements in plant vigor and root mass when I used it first and I am hooked. I do a whole 4 week veg, 8 week flower (feed 8 weeks) on 1/2 liter for 50 bucks. Not too much for me to handle, and well worth it. Just my pennies dos.


----------



## mixin (Sep 14, 2008)

yep that is what i was thinking too. i can't wait to see my roots bulk up and the bud sites too!


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Sep 25, 2008)

Bigger roots store more energy for bigger buds later. Roots aren't just for getting nutes to the rest of the plant, they're there to store up loads of energy made by the leaves for later on when there's less sunlight.

Look at stuff like carrots, turnips, that kind of thing. That big thick root (that we eat) is the plant's way of storing up a ton of energy for the next year when it will be spent making flowers and reproducing lots of seeds.

Like when you go into flowering... your lower leaves will start to yellow because the plant is pulling resources out of them for the flowers. Bigger roots mean more energy available.


You can't have too many roots. Voodoo Juice is worth it IMHO.


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 25, 2008)

hooked.on.ponics said:


> Bigger roots store more energy for bigger buds later. Roots aren't just for getting nutes to the rest of the plant, they're there to store up loads of energy made by the leaves for later on when there's less sunlight.
> 
> Look at stuff like carrots, turnips, that kind of thing. That big thick root (that we eat) is the plant's way of storing up a ton of energy for the next year when it will be spent making flowers and reproducing lots of seeds.
> 
> ...


Nice bit of info there H.O.P


----------



## BongJuice (Sep 25, 2008)

Using Voodoo juice creates explosive root growth. 
But the thing is the Voodoo juice has to be used 
with both Piranha and Tarantula for you to get the 
full benefits that the Voodoo juice gives.

I only use Advanced Nutrients, 
This is my recipe that I give to my plants.

Vegetative:

Sensi Grow A
Sensi Grow B
Mother Earth Tea
H2
F1
B52
Sensizym
Tarantula
Piranha
Voodoo Juice

Flowering:

Sensi Bloom A
Sensi Bloom B
Mother Earth Tea
H2
F1
B52
Carboload
Sensizym
Piranha
Tarantula
Voodoo Juice
Big Bud
Overdrive

I spend quite a bit in Nutrient for a complete Vegg and Flower cycle. It's about $500 a crop, and the quality is breath taking. 
It's also worth it because I'm banking about $6000 a crop.


----------



## mixin (Sep 28, 2008)

i noticed extreme root growth growth after i used voodoo juice for just one week! you are only supposed to use it once every 3 weeks too


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 28, 2008)

voodoo is great
get the .5L shit lasts for a good while.
you dont use it every res change.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Oct 3, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> you dont use it every res change.


Good lord no, you'd end up with massive tree trunks growing out of your pots.

Advanced Nutrients should look into this stuff as a possible solution to hair loss...


----------



## mixin (Oct 3, 2008)

yep that voodoo juice worked wonders! i got insane growth from it


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Oct 9, 2008)

We should do like a "show off your voodoo roots" or something.

I'll go see if I can find a picture of one of the massive root balls I got from my last grow...


----------



## specialkayme (Oct 9, 2008)

I would love to see some pics.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Oct 10, 2008)

I found this picture. This is from a couple grows back, I wanted to try coco.








I think I overdid it a little with the Voodoo Juice that time. Coco is supposed to be reusable but I had such a hard time getting it separated from the root ball that I just tossed the whole thing and went back to my hydroton.


----------



## specialkayme (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome hooked. What size pot was that in?

Also, did you only use voodoo juice, or did you add any of the other AN extras? What time frame were those roots grown in?


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Oct 17, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Awesome hooked. What size pot was that in?
> 
> Also, did you only use voodoo juice, or did you add any of the other AN extras? What time frame were those roots grown in?


Man, you're gonna make me strain the brain, aren't you?

Let's see... that pot was decent-size but not big. Probably about 2.5 gallons, maybe three? I don't have it anymore, I actually broke it about a week after that picture. Tripped over the stupid dog and fell on it. Only hurt my pride, so I can't complain.


I can't be 100% what I fed that plant beside the Voodoo Juice. I know I was running Monkey Juice for the base nutes cause it was coco and the Monkey Juice is designed for coco. I had Piranha and Tarantula at the time so I'm sure I ran a couple doses of that as well. I always use Big Bud so that's a given and 95% sure I finished off with Overdrive and then Final Phase.

I probably gave them Carboload too, but I let myself run out of that sometimes so I can't say for sure.

The Voodoo Juice is what is most responsible for those roots, though.


----------



## titan2015 (Jun 20, 2016)

BongJuice said:


> Using Voodoo juice creates explosive root growth.
> But the thing is the Voodoo juice has to be used
> with both Piranha and Tarantula for you to get the
> full benefits that the Voodoo juice gives.
> ...



hey i am new to this site well i have been sitting in the back and reading hoping must of my questions could be answered and well i tred DWC and well i think i failed im prob doing this is in the wrong spot but i would like to use voodoo do i have to use there base or can i use hydro fuel as far as money goes i dont care about price i want what is easiest and give most..... currenelty i cut all my roots off and fould there was mold spores?? white fluf?? in the medium so i gave it a h202 bath 2 ml/L gave it some rooting hormons and replanted with out the rapied rooter.... is that going to work like i said i am a 1st timer and know i will be making many mistakes along the way i have pics and if any 1 can tell me what i am doing worng id love to know 

of the 2 pics the smaller 1 is about a month and the bigger 1 is about almost 3 months i had probs with breaking branshes on the big 1 so i grew it taller and bent it down to cover all the loss i broke 3 braches out of 4 so all thats just one branch again i know i am not at the right place for this post i am sorry if you help me get to where i need to go and post and learn also will help


----------



## Nabbers (Jun 25, 2016)

Voodoo Juice is just a myco product containing helpful organisms. There are tons of them out there, some more or less expensive, some containing different balances and variety of strains. I'm using Great White now. It's expensive but man does it have a lot of strains in it and it seems to go a long way. It's a powder, but they also make Orca which has less variety but I'd still take it over VJ. $32 on Amazon will get you the 473ml bottle and you use it at 5ml per 10gal of solution so you can imagine how long it will last.


----------



## snailwagon (Jun 26, 2016)

Voodoo Juice is outrageously priced for every day use. For a DWC it works awesome, as it prevents and destroys pythium if present. I don't have labels in front of me, but their bacillus strain(s) in there are mean little suckers. Much more so than any plant success products, like Great White and Orca.

For the bang for the buck, Orca is great though. And no, you don't have to use Tarantula and Piranha to get the benefits of Voodoo Juice; they are not synergists.


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Jun 26, 2016)

you Guys put a lot of magic dust in your cereal.

Additives are for noobs. BIG BUD BOOSTER 30000. Yeh ok. F Off

A + B =


----------



## Nabbers (Jun 26, 2016)

There's a big difference between beneficial fungi and those gimmicky additives. They're a massively important part of a root ecosystem and evolved in a symbiotic way with plants in the wild. Here's a pic of Paul Stamets showing off an onion that was grown with mycorrhizal fungi in an episode of Darryl Hanna's 'Love Life' and talking about what a big deal they are.

Just in case anyone isn't aware:
Stamets was the recipient of the "Bioneers Award" from The Collective Heritage Institute in 1998, as well as the "Founder of a New Northwest Award" from the Pacific Rim Association of Resource Conservation and Development Councils in 1999. He was also named one of Utne Reader's "50 Visionaries Who Are Changing Your World" in their November–December 2008 issue. In February 2010, Paul received the President's Award from the Society for Ecological Restoration: Northwest Chapter, in recognition of his contributions to Ecological Restoration. He is the first-ever recipient of the Mycological Society of America’s Gordon and Tina Wasson Award. This is the guy who is using mushrooms to save honey bees, found a strain that will break down oil spills. He's a legend.


----------



## ernesto23 (Jul 4, 2016)

my opinion is that voodoo juice is too expensive to ever use it, it is a perfect fertilizer for the principle , but not as a basis for good use , this is just my opinion , greetings and thanks for sharing


----------



## ernesto23 (Jul 8, 2016)

it goes without saying that advanced nutrients is a good fertilizer , but as the fellow says , to use this fertilizer repeated sometimes goes too expensive .


----------



## Donald Godown (Oct 19, 2016)

titan2015 said:


> hey i am new to this site well i have been sitting in the back and reading hoping must of my questions could be answered and well i tred DWC and well i think i failed im prob doing this is in the wrong spot but i would like to use voodoo do i have to use there base or can i use hydro fuel as far as money goes i dont care about price i want what is easiest and give most..... currenelty i cut all my roots off and fould there was mold spores?? white fluf?? in the medium so i gave it a h202 bath 2 ml/L gave it some rooting hormons and replanted with out the rapied rooter.... is that going to work like i said i am a 1st timer and know i will be making many mistakes along the way i have pics and if any 1 can tell me what i am doing worng id love to know
> 
> of the 2 pics the smaller 1 is about a month and the bigger 1 is about almost 3 months i had probs with breaking branshes on the big 1 so i grew it taller and bent it down to cover all the loss i broke 3 braches out of 4 so all thats just one branch again i know i am not at the right place for this post i am sorry if you help me get to where i need to go and post and learn also will help


I'm new to this sight also, and use Voodoo juice, tarantula, Piranha, sinsi-grow and sensi bloom, big bud and finish with flawless finish. My plants rooting systems literally knocked me off my feet!! They are enormous. My plants are much more filled out, stronger, large buds, and potent, smooth smoke. I AM SOLD ON WHAT WORKS!!!! And Adanced Nutriants works. Peace, and Tranquility fellow farm hands.


----------



## Master Droshi (Jul 14, 2021)

I use Voodoo in my soil grows and it works wonders. Starting my first DWC today actually. Got a Sweet Zombie and a Northern Lights sproutling ready to move to the res. I actually found this blog researching the 3 bennies of Advanced Nutrients to see wether or not I should be pairing with Tarantula and Piranha. I also wanted to be sure it was safe for hydro. Im still a beginner, Ive only grown 4 crops, 3 successful. Here is what Ive used thus far:

EQUIP:
Lighting: 1 Mars Hydro TS1000 led
1 3x3 mylar lined grow tent
5 gallon cloth buckets
4 inch exhaust fan and carbon filter
Nylon trellis
simple twine
1 small clip fan and 1 small floor fan

MEDIUM: Fox Farms Ocean Forest amended with Perlite

VEG FERT:
Sensi Grow A+B
LABS
B52
Voodoo Juice
Fish Sh!t
Recharge

BLOOM FERT:
Sensi Bloom A+B
B52
Voodoo Juice
Big Bud
Bud Candy
Bud Igniter
Overdrive 
Fish Sh!t
Recharge
LABS 
Flawless Finish for flush

My first grow I used a 600w blurp and the bud was good but I only pulled 24g off of 3 plants. I upped my light and less plants and now I pull between 2-4 ounces per plant. I wanted bigger monsters and a new challenge, so I upgraded to 17 gallon DWC totes and added a 2nd TS1000. I also now use the tent as a drying cabinet and converted a room into a grow room for more space. 

All that aside, Voodoo Juice definitely does its job, and apparently it would even more in conjunction with the other 2. I also want to add Sensizyme as well to my routine. 

Any suggestions? Im trying to learn everything I can. I grow REALLY good cannabis, but it can always be better, and I like to learn 

I included pictures of my 2nd to last grow. My Bruce Banner. It was my prize plant, but I didnt know anything about cloning yet, so it will never be again


----------

